# Wehrdiensttauglich?



## MasterXoX (13. April 2011)

Hiho Leute,

Ich wollt mal ein paar Fragen bzgl. Wehrdiensttauglichkeit die mir Google und alles irgendwie nicht beantworten können, stellen.

Und zwar folgendes:

2010 hatte ich eine Rücken-OP wegen Skoliose und habe jetzt ein paar Schrauben für immer im Rücken.
Mein Arzt sagt, das ich 2012 wieder alles machen kann, also schwer heben, Sport, alles.

Nur stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich denn auch noch Wehrdiensttauglich bin, weil ich mir meine Zukunft bei der Bundeswehr durchaus vorstellen könnte als Techniker oder Ingenieur (also beim Geoinformationsdienst bin ich der Meinung so heißt das^^) Oder ob ich überhaupt ein paar freiweillige Monate machen darf.

Hier -> http://www.asfrab.de...-musterung.html kann man sich die Vorraussetzungen anschauen welche erfüllt werden müssen oder sollten.
Bei Anlage 3/1. GNr 42: Wirbelsäule, steht etwas von:

"Veränderungen der Wirbelsäule, die​nicht nach Gradation II, III oder V​eingestuft werden können"

Ich werd daraus nicht schlau. Bin ich jetzt nicht mehr Wehrdiensttauglich weil ich da eine "Gradation" bei VI habe? Ich meine, bis ich (freiwillgen) Wehrdienst machen kann, ist die OP schon einige Jährchen her *hust*^^
Ich hoffe man versteht was meine Frage ist und was ich meine^^
Und ja ich weiß das man mit sowas auch zum persönlichem Berater gehen kann, aber ich glaub ich hab noch garkeinen ^^

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Antworten 
mfg


----------



## Firun (13. April 2011)

Warum fragst du nicht einfach beim Kreiswehrersatzamt deines Zuständigkeitsbereiches nach ?


----------



## MasterXoX (13. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Warum fragst du nicht einfach beim Kreiswehrersatzamt deines Zuständigkeitsbereiches nach ?




Davon hab ich noch nie gehört :O ^^

Ok und da würde ich dann Antworten auf alle Frage kriegen?


----------



## Firun (13. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Davon hab ich noch nie gehört :O ^^
> 
> Ok und da würde ich dann Antworten auf alle Frage kriegen?



Ok das erklärt meine Frage 

Ja da bekommst du alle antworten die du benötigst.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ja da bekommst du alle antworten die du benötigst.




OK alles klar 

Allerdings ereignet sich bei mir noch eine Frage:

Was bedeuten denn diese T5 , T4 oder die römischen Zahlen beim Link den ich oben gepostet hatte? Irgendwie ist das alles etwas kompliziert ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (13. April 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was bedeuten denn diese T5 , T4 oder die römischen Zahlen beim Link den ich oben gepostet hatte? Irgendwie ist das alles etwas kompliziert ^^



Das sind die Grade der Tauglichkeit. Nach denen entscheidet sich für welche Aufgaben und ob man überhaupt geeignet ist.
T5 ist eine komplette Untauglichkeit, also Ausmusterung aus Wehr- und Zivildienst.


----------



## Idekoon (13. April 2011)

Die Tauglichkeitsstufe richtet sich einfach nach deinen Einsatzmöglichkeiten, nach der Musterung kriegst du, falls du als tauglich befunden wirst, auch so einen Wisch auf dem steht wo du überall eingesetzt werden kannst.
T1 heißt in dem Fall uneingeschränkt tauglich.


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ok das erklärt meine Frage
> 
> Ja da bekommst du alle antworten die du benötigst.


Jain. An deiner Stelle würde ich mit dem Besuch beim Kreiswehrersatzamt bis August warten. Momentan wissen die Herren und Damen nicht wirklich, was sie dir verbindlich mitteilen könnten. Bevor du falsche Infos bekommst und deine Karriere beim Bund begraben kannst, warte noch bis sich der neue Verteidigungsminister zur Reform geäußert hat und wie es mit der Bundeswehr weitergeht. 


Wir steuern ohne festen Kurs in die Zukunft, da würde ich Neuzugängen eher raten noch zu warten, bis sich die Wogen geglättet haben. Weder Bedarf, noch Personaldecke sind bis jetzt klar festgelegt und mit dem Umbau zur Berufsarmee werden möglicherweise auch die Anforderungen an den Beruf geändert, bzw. das Anforderungsprofil wird optimiert.


----------



## Firun (13. April 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jain. An deiner Stelle würde ich mit dem Besuch beim Kreiswehrersatzamt bis August warten. Momentan wissen die Herren und Damen nicht wirklich, was sie dir verbindlich mitteilen könnten. Bevor du falsche Infos bekommst und deine Karriere beim Bund begraben kannst, warte noch bis sich der neue Verteidigungsminister zur Reform geäußert hat und wie es mit der Bundeswehr weitergeht.
> 
> 
> Wir steuern ohne festen Kurs in die Zukunft, da würde ich Neuzugängen eher raten noch zu warten, bis sich die Wogen geglättet haben. Weder Bedarf, noch Personaldecke sind bis jetzt klar festgelegt und mit dem Umbau zur Berufsarmee werden möglicherweise auch die Anforderungen an den Beruf geändert, bzw. das Anforderungsprofil wird optimiert.




Die werden ihm doch wohl Infos über seine Tauglichkeit geben können ?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. April 2011)

moment, jetzt muss ich mal nachfragen. ein paar monate freiwilliger wehrdienst und du willst das als ingenieur hin. was hast du denn momentan für einen abschluss? denn ingenieur werden erfordert studium und das bei der bundeswehr zu machen ist offizierslaufbahn und da ist nix mit paar monaten.


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2011)

Können sie schon, aber dann geht es im nächsten Schritt ja schon um den Einstieg in die Armee. Die Kreiswehrersatzämter geben die Tauglichkeit bei der Musterung aus. Also einfach mal vorbei gehen und nach der Tauglichkeit fragen wird nicht funktionieren.

Und ehe die Richtung für die Bundeswehr nicht klar abgesteckt ist, würde ich Neuzugängen nicht raten dort aufzuschlagen um nach Karrieremöglichkeiten zu fragen. Schulterzucken wird da noch die häufigste Reaktion sein. Lieber bis August warten und dann kann man sich auch realistische Karriererichtungen vorlegen lassen.


tear_jerker schrieb:


> denn ingenieur werden erfordert studium und das bei der bundeswehr zu machen ist offizierslaufbahn und da ist nix mit paar monaten.



15 Jahre um genau zu sein.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. April 2011)

kann da noxiel nur zustimmen.
andernfalls wenn du selbst keine beschwerden hast und dem musterungsarzt es nicht grad auf die nase bindest das da mal was war, dann fragt später auch keiner mehr nach. frag ist halt nur ob du dir damit selbst einen gefallen tust denn irgendetwas bleibt bei sowas ja immer zurück.

@ nox 15? als ich mich für beworben hatte waren es noch 13 mit abi ^^


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @ nox 15? als ich mich für beworben hatte waren es noch 13 mit abi ^^



13 ist auch richtig. Das war zu schnell aus der Hüfte geschossen.


----------



## Konov (13. April 2011)

Na wenn es solange dauert, umso wichtiger dass der TE sich ausführlich informiert.
Bringt ja nix Pläne zu schmieden wenn man dann plötzlich merkt dass eh alles für die Katz ist.

Wenn ich jetzt raten müsste, würde ich schätzen, dass du wegen der Wirbelsäule sowieso nicht hin kannst. Jedenfalls wohl nicht als T2 gestuft.


----------



## Firun (13. April 2011)

Also wie ich gemustert wurde im Kreiswehrersatzamt gab es dort alle Informationen die ich gebraucht habe, sicherlich die Wehrdienst-Umstellung wirft auf jeden Fall fragen auf aber für ein Beratungsgespräch glaube ich dennoch das es die beste Anlaufstelle ist.


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Also wie ich gemustert wurde im Kreiswehrersatzamt gab es dort alle Informationen die ich gebraucht habe, sicherlich die Wehrdienst-Umstellung wirft auf jeden Fall fragen auf aber für ein Beratungsgespräch glaube ich dennoch das es die beste Anlaufstelle ist.



Damals stand aber sicher nicht die faktische Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht und die Verkleinerung der Truppe auf rund 185.000 Soldaten an. 
Es bleibt dabei, bevor sich de Maizière nicht klar zur Reform geäußert hat, ist es vergeudete Lebensmüh jetzt zum KWEA zu gehen. Entweder erzählen sie dem TE von Möglichkeiten, die es nach der Umstellung so nicht mehr gibt oder sie schicken ihn gleich nach Hause und vertrösten ihn bis zum Herbst.

Ich glaube nicht, dass der TE so unter Zeitdruck steht, dass er die Infos schon Morgen braucht.


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Na ja ein Anruf schadet ja nicht 
Obwohl ich aber auch glaube das er aufgrund seiner Wirbelsäulen Geschichte ausgemustert werden würde


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2011)

Als Offizier landest du übrigens zwingend einige Wochen auf der Gorch Fock und darfst dann dort ein "paar" Meter hoch auf die höchste Takelage klettern. Ich hab den Segelschein und kenn mich da einigermaßen aus und - ich würds nicht machen. Grade bei etwas unruhiger See reicht da ein unaufmerksamer Augenblick und du klatschst auf dem Deck auf. 

Ansonsten: Nachfragen, oder, wenn du dir absolut sicher bist das machen zu wollen: Gar nichts erst erzählen. Kann aber sein, dass sie dich röntgen wollen, dann sieht man das natürlich.


----------



## Ol@f (13. April 2011)

Hm, vielleicht helfen dir 2 Erfahrungsberichte weiter..
1 Kollege hat sich den Arm am Ellenbogen sehr böse gebrochen (war verdreht, 2Schrauben + Platte). Der wurde T2 gemustert. Es lag an einer leicht gekrümmten Wirbelsäule. Dies scheint heutzutage übrigens eine Modeerscheinung zu sein, meinte die Ärztin bei meiner Musterung (ebenfalls deswegen T2). Zockergeneration halt :>
Nun will er eine Offizierslaufbahn machen, bis jetzt soll auch noch nichts dagegen sprechen, aber ich meine die endgültige Musterung und der Rest kann erst ab August oder so gemacht werden.

Ein anderer Kollege wurde nachträglich ausgemustert, weil er eine kleine Operation am Knie hatte und 1 Monat deshalb krank geschrieben war...


----------



## EspCap (13. April 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:
			
		

> Zockergeneration halt :>



Nja. Eher 'Muss in der 5ten Klasse schon jeden Tag 10 Kilo Bücher mit sich rumschleppen'-Generation. Bei uns laufen die 5er mittlerweise mit Trollis rum.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> moment, jetzt muss ich mal nachfragen. ein paar monate freiwilliger wehrdienst und du willst das als ingenieur hin. was hast du denn momentan für einen abschluss? denn ingenieur werden erfordert studium und das bei der bundeswehr zu machen ist offizierslaufbahn und da ist nix mit paar monaten.




Nein ich meinte für 3 Monate freiwilliger Wehrdienst ^^
Meinen Abschluss -> bin noch dabei  Realschule.

Und ich meinte  hier -> http://mil.bundeswehr-karriere.de/portal/a/milkarriere/kcxml/04_Sj9SPykssy0xPLMnMz0vM0Y_QjzKLN7KM93UxAMlB2E4--pFw0aCUVH1fj_zcVH1v_QD9gtyIckdHRUUAaLgtAA!!/delta/base64xml/L2dJQSEvUUt3QS80SVVFLzZfMjlfNExKUw!!?yw_contentURL=%2FC12572D6002A5650%2FW28E5D4Q140INFODE%2Fcontent.jsp
Da steht was von "Technikerinnen und Techniker [...]".
Das sowas 12 Jahre dauern kann ist mir bewusst, das steht da ja auch


----------



## Abigayle (13. April 2011)

Mein Bruder hatte auch ne Rücken OP mit Schrauben inner Wirbelsäule, ist komplett ausgemustert worden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Als Offizier landest du übrigens zwingend einige Wochen auf der Gorch Fock und darfst dann dort ein "paar" Meter hoch auf die höchste Takelage klettern.


ja als marine offi, aber doch nicht als luftwaffe oder panzer offi


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ja als marine offi, aber doch nicht als luftwaffe oder panzer offi


Und vor allem nur als Marine*truppen*offizier. Als Fachdienstoffizier bleibt dir die Gorch Fock ebenfalls "erspart", wenn man es so sagen will.


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nja. Eher 'Muss in der 5ten Klasse schon jeden Tag 10 Kilo Bücher mit sich rumschleppen'-Generation. Bei uns laufen die 5er mittlerweise mit Trollis rum.



Seh ich ähnlich. Ich hab auch ne Skoliose, und das seit meiner Geburt. Durfte als Säugling schon zur Physiotherapie und seit ich 16 bin, hab ich teilweise Probleme mit meinem Rücken und muss regelmäßig zur Physio. Kann auch gut sein, dass ich mir noch am Rücken rumoperieren lassen darf, wenn es nicht besser wird. Hat also nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit der "Zockergeneration" zu tun.

Was die Bundeswehrgeschichte angeht, seh ich das ähnlich wie Nox. Es wurde ja schon angekündigt, dass die Reform nochmal überdacht werden muss. Und die Musterung richtet sich doch schon ewig danach, was gebraucht wird. Ich erinnere mich noch dran, wie mein Vater mal sagte, dass es Anfang der 80er (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat er da seinen Wehrdienst geleistet) wirklich, wirklich, *wirklich* schwer war, willentlich ausgemustert zu werden. Als die Jungs aus meiner Stufe zur Musterung mussten, wurden sie teilweise wegen Lächerlichkeiten wie einer jahrelang zurückliegenden und völlig ausgeheilten Meniskus-OP ausgemustert. Von daher kann der TE momentan durchaus aus "tauglich" gelten, wenn es keine Wehrpflicht gibt, sollte die Reform jedoch nochmal überdacht und die Wehrpflicht wieder eingeführt werden, ist er vielleicht untauglich.


----------



## Ol@f (13. April 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Ich hab auch ne Skoliose, und das seit meiner Geburt. Durfte als Säugling schon zur Physiotherapie und seit ich 16 bin, hab ich teilweise Probleme mit meinem Rücken und muss regelmäßig zur Physio. Kann auch gut sein, dass ich mir noch am Rücken rumoperieren lassen darf, wenn es nicht besser wird. Hat also nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit der "Zockergeneration" zu tun.


Ich kam auf den Ausdruck "Zockergeneration", weil meine Ärztin das damals so schön umschrieben hat und letzten Endes genau dies meinte. Außerdem lässt sich der Trend, dass man immer früher und auch noch intensiver am PC arbeitet, spielt oder was auch immer macht als vor x Jahren, nicht bestreiten (natürlich gilt das nicht für jeden...).


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ja als marine offi, aber doch nicht als luftwaffe oder panzer offi



Laut einem Bericht der Zeit muss wirklich jeder Offizier da mal kurz hin, völlig schnurz wohin seine Laufbahn geht. Um mal die Elemente und das Teamwork richtig betrachten zu können.


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2011)

@Ceiwyn
Dann ist der Bericht fürchterlich recherchiert worden. Nur Truppenoffiziere der Marine gehen zu 100% auf die Gorch Fock. Marineoffiziere des militärfachlichen Dienstes und Soldaten anderer Teilstreitkräfte ausschließlich im Rahmen von Austauschprogrammen und Bestenauslese.


----------



## Maximolider (15. April 2011)

hiho...
ich denke auch,das die tauglichkeitsstufe vom wirklichem bedarf abhängig sein wird,das war im prinzip schon immer so.
ich bin ´91 mit einer krummen wirbelsäule und plattfüßen als "T2" gemustert worden,und das nur,weil ich zu klein bin für "T1",die sagten,das sieht doof aus bei paraden...^^
hätte also damals so ziemlich viel machen können beim bund,gebirgsjäger wäre nicht gegangen...^^ habe aber verweigert,entweder richtig oder garnicht hab ich mir damals gedacht.
du wirst also wirklich etwas abwarten müssen wie sich der tatsächliche bedarf darstellt und dann einfach infos holen und mustern lassen.

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Caps-lock (15. April 2011)

Kann es sein, dass hier grade munter Unteroffizier, Offizier, Techniker und Ingenieur durcheinander geworfen wird ? ^^

Damals war es bei mir so, dass du im Prinzip 4 verschiedene Ziele haben konntest beim Bund:

1. Manschaftsdienstgrad: das war quasi IMMER möglich, wenn du länger beim Bund bleiben wolltest.
2. Unteroffizier ohne Portepee: das war möglich mit Hauptschule und endete im Stabsunteroffizier
3. Unteroffizier mit Portepee: das ist die Sache mit dem Techniker und endet normalerweise im Oberfeldwebel oder Hauptfeldwebel je nach Stelle auf die du gesetzt wirst
Offizier: Abitur + Studium beim Bund

Mit einer vollständigen und zur Einsatzverwendung passenden Berufsausbildung kannst du als Neckermannstuffz anfangen .
Das heißt du bist zwar am Anfang wie alle anderen nichts, aber wirst (wenn ich das noch richtig weiß) besser bezahlt und wirst auch schneller Stabsunteroffizier.

Von 1 nach 3 kannst du dich theoretisch sogar hochbefördern lassen, wenn du gut bist, Stellen frei sind und du dich weiter verplichtest. 

Ansonsten lass dir ein Gutachten von deinem Arzt geben, dass du ab 2012 uneingeschränkt alles machen kannst und geh damit zu deinem Wehrdienstberater.
Das hier sollte dir weiterhelfen:


> Nehmen Sie Kontakt mit unseren Mitarbeitern auf. Entweder über die bundeseinheitliche kostenfreie Rufnummer 0800 9 80 08 80. Über diese Nummer werden Sie automatisch an den für Sie nächsten Berater vermittelt


----------

